# Feierabendrunde in Kassel



## daniel77 (20. April 2006)

Da nun die Tage wieder länger werden und ich seit zwei Wochen wieder regelmäßig (fast) jeden Abend mich um ca 18.00Uhr zur Feierabendrunde auf den Herkules und/oder hohes Gras aufmache ,dachte ich vielleicht geht es mehreren Kasselern ähnlich.
Warum also nicht zusammen eine Runde drehen.
Meine Runde hat zwischen 20 und 30km und dauert zwischen 60 und 90 Minuten. Tempo "mittelschnell" , bin ich auch anpassungsfähig.


----------



## Toerke (21. April 2006)

Du wirst bestimmt ab und zu wieder an mir vorbei fliegen....


MFG Toerke
(langsam wie eh und je.....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (24. April 2006)

Hallo, wo wohnst Du denn und von wo fährst Du los?


----------



## hutsche (26. April 2006)

Hallo daniel77,

möchte hier auch mal mein grundsätzliches Interesse bekunden, kann allerdings wegen unregelmäßiger Arbeitszeiten selten Tage vorher verbindlich sagen, wann ich Zeit habe und wann nicht. Also öfters mal schreiben, wann du unterwgs bist zwecks Absprache.
Wenn du dies rechtzeitig liest: Heute Abend habe ich eine ca. 2h Runde geplant. 
Tempo: meistens schnell; heute eher locker, da letzten Sonntag Marathon Gilserberg und am Samstag Sorpetal Superbike

P.S.: Ein gutes Bike hast du schon mal


----------



## daniel77 (27. April 2006)

Ich wohne im vorderen Westen und fahre meist über Hessenschanze / Waldschule zum Herkules etc.

Würde als Termin mal kommenden Samstag den 29.4.2006 und morgen abend vorschlagen.
Samstag würde ich lieber etwas früher starten also gegen mittag (12.00-14.00 Uhr) und `ne größere Tour machen.
Morgen halt eine kleine Rinde zum Herkules, hohes Gras Abfahrt ca. 18.00Uhr.
Wer mitfährt postet hier. Alternativvorschläge gerne willkommen


----------



## hutsche (27. April 2006)

Bei mir evtl. Dienstag nächster Termin. Am sa. bin ich im Sauerland beim Marathon.
Was heißt bei dir längere Tour? Auf mich musst du da, glaube ich, keine Rücksicht nehmen. Bin durchaus ausdauernd.


----------



## enasnI (27. April 2006)

Oh man, ich bin so blind. Du bist es ja Daniel. Wir haben doch letztes Jahr schon eine Runde zusammen gedreht. Ich habe übrigens auch ein Rennrad. Würde also auch damit eine Runde drehen.

Diesen Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Nur Sonntag. Ansonsten dann halt nächste Woche.


----------



## daniel77 (28. April 2006)

enasnI schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, ich bin so blind. Du bist es ja Daniel. Wir haben doch letztes Jahr schon eine Runde zusammen gedreht. Ich habe übrigens auch ein Rennrad. Würde also auch damit eine Runde drehen.
> 
> Diesen Samstag kann ich leider nicht. Nur Sonntag. Ansonsten dann halt nächste Woche.



  War genauso blind, hast auch einen neuen Nickname oder? 
Mein Rennrad ist noch recht frisch (am Mittwoch aus der HNA  für sehr sehr schmales Geld), muß halt noch ein bisschen was dran machen (Reifen, Züge, Pedale & Schuhe); Sonntag würde ich vorraussichtlich auch Zeit haben (am liebsten vormittags ab 10.30 / 11.00 Uhr) würde dann aber MTB vorschlagen.
Mit dem RR können wir ja mal nächste Woche gegen Abend anpeilen.
Vielleicht hat Hutsche ja auch Lust mitzukommen, ich würde auch noch jemanden mitbringen....


----------



## Testmaen (28. April 2006)

Würde mich in nächster Zeit auch gern mal anhängen. Warte allerdings noch auf mein Rad. Studiert jemand von euch hier in KS und fährt beim Uni-Sport mit ?

MfG


----------



## enasnI (28. April 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> War genauso blind, hast auch einen neuen Nickname oder?
> Mein Rennrad ist noch recht frisch (am Mittwoch aus der HNA  für sehr sehr schmales Geld), muß halt noch ein bisschen was dran machen (Reifen, Züge, Pedale & Schuhe); Sonntag würde ich vorraussichtlich auch Zeit haben (am liebsten vormittags ab 10.30 / 11.00 Uhr) würde dann aber MTB vorschlagen.
> Mit dem RR können wir ja mal nächste Woche gegen Abend anpeilen.
> Vielleicht hat Hutsche ja auch Lust mitzukommen, ich würde auch noch jemanden mitbringen....



Klingt gut der Plan. Ich probiere mal noch jemanden mitzubringen, der auch hier aus dem Forum ist und mit mir schon mal eine Runde auf dem RR gedreht hat. Das wäre dann ja mal eine schicke Gruppe.


----------



## hutsche (28. April 2006)

Wäre Sonntag auch dabei; hoffentlich geht es bis dahin mit meinem Handgelenk. Hab mich Mittwoch beim Abschlusstraining mit dem MTB fürchterlich gewickelt. Aber wenn nicht kann ich ja unterwegs aussteigen. 11 Uhr wär mir auch recht. Treffpunkt eigentlich egal, komme selbst aus Ndzw. Vorschläge: Parkplatz Baunsberg, Endhaltestation Tram Willyallee, Schloss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (28. April 2006)

Na super, dann muss Sonntag nur noch das Wetter stimmen.
Ich würde vorschlagen Treffpunkt entweder am Schlossteich oder Endhalte Tram 8 an der Hessenschanze so zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr.

@enasnI: Meinst Du den Maze? Mit dem bin ich auch schon mal gefahren.

Ich fahre morgen so um 11.30Uhr `ne kleine 40km Runde mit einem Freund von mir, wenn jemand mitwill hier melden und am besten `ne PN an mich mit Handy Nr.


----------



## enasnI (29. April 2006)

Ja, ich meine den Maze. ich rufe den nacher mal an und frage ihn, ob er Lust hat.

Ach verdammt, jetzt will man mich zum Rennradfahren mitschleppen für Morgen und ich muss sagen, dass ich da auch viel eher Lust drauf habe. Aber kommende Woche ergibt sich sicher was. Ich fahre im Moment so oft es geht.


----------



## daniel77 (29. April 2006)

@enasnI
kein Problem, fahre morgen gegen 12.30Uhr MTB, hätte aber Montag Lust auf `ne Runde RR kannst Dich ja melden.

@all:
wer morgen zum MTB mitkommen will postet! Schaue hier noch rein bevor ich losfahre.


----------



## enasnI (30. April 2006)

Der Montag gehört meiner Freundin. Aber die darauffolgenden Tage können wir gerne mal Abends durchstarten. Das Wetter soll ja dann auch wieder gut werden.


----------



## enasnI (7. Mai 2006)

Daniel? Wie sieht es denn aus? Ist Dein Rennrad nun fahrbereit?


----------



## daniel77 (9. Mai 2006)

So, Rennrad ist einsatzbereit; hab aber nun doch was neueres noch günstig geschossen  . Meld dich einfach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enasnI (10. Mai 2006)

Ich fahre morgen eine Runde Rennrad. Ich fahre diese Runde aber mit jemandem, der einen leichten Herzfehler hat und deswegen eher langsam unterwegs ist. Vielleicht nicht ganz Deine Vorstellung von einer guten Tour. Freitag würde für mich aber in Frage kommen. Wenn Du da Zeit hast, können wir gerne eine Tour fahren.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Mai 2006)

enasnI schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre morgen eine Runde Rennrad. Ich fahre diese Runde aber mit jemandem, der einen leichten Herzfehler hat und deswegen eher langsam unterwegs ist. Vielleicht nicht ganz Deine Vorstellung von einer guten Tour. Freitag würde für mich aber in Frage kommen. Wenn Du da Zeit hast, können wir gerne eine Tour fahren.



Ich muss heute länger arbeiten, werde so ab 18.00Uhr fertig sein hätte aber eher Lust auf MTB; wie siehts am Samstag vormittag mit `ner Runde MTB aus? Fahre dann sowieso immer mit `nem Freund. Fährst Du den Marathon am 21.5.06 in Ronshausen mit?


----------



## enasnI (12. Mai 2006)

daniel77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss heute länger arbeiten, werde so ab 18.00Uhr fertig sein hätte aber eher Lust auf MTB; wie siehts am Samstag vormittag mit `ner Runde MTB aus? Fahre dann sowieso immer mit `nem Freund. Fährst Du den Marathon am 21.5.06 in Ronshausen mit?



Mein MTB ist im Moment leider nicht so ganz fit für eine richtige Tour. Und am 21. habe ich noch meinen schweizer Austausschüler hier. Aber Rennrad würde jetzt die Woche sicherlich abends irgendwann mal gehen. Das MTB mache ich dann Anfang Juni wieder fit.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Mai 2006)

Wie siehts aus mit nächse Woche Montag, könnte so um sechs Uhr zuhause sein, dann können wir `ne Runde mit dem RR drehen.


----------



## enasnI (21. Mai 2006)

Mein Austauschschüler ist nun wieder weg. Kommende Woche können wir also mit Sicherheit mal abends eine Runde drehen.


----------



## quantec (28. Mai 2006)

Moin, 

wir (M34 / W28) kommen aus Hann. Münden, fahren Rennrad und etwas MTB und würden gerne mitbiken. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal etwas. Vom Schnitt her ist bei uns (wie so oft  ) der Herr schneller als die Dame, aber Spass macht es uns beiden trotzdem sehr gemeinsam zu fahren...



Gruss
Iris und Andy


----------



## mauntenbeiker (29. Mai 2006)

@quantec:

...vieleicht habt ihr ja lust hier mit zu biken:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=220313

in der umgebung von hann. münden soll es ja auch wunderschöne trails geben - da wäre ich einer führung nicht abgeneigt... 

(...und wenn du/ihr dann auch noch quantec fährst/fahrt, wie der name vermuten läßt ist`s doch schon mal passend...)


----------



## -m0nk- (13. August 2013)

mach ich auch mit.

Grüße


----------



## MoSonGoKu (14. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe ein 29er Hardtail seit 4 Tagen. Ich kann beruflich fast nur in der Woche und dann morgens. Deswegen werde ich fast immer alleine fahren.

Werde morgen zum Herkules hoch fahren, so ca. 13 Uhr. 

Wohne erst seit 3 Jahren in Kassel und werde mal so den Wald da oben erkunden. Komme aus Harleshausen. 

Dann viel Spaß euch noch


----------



## exscade- (16. August 2013)

-m0nk- schrieb:


> mach ich auch mit.
> 
> Grüße



Hmm, glaube, dass du etwas spät bist nach über 6 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -m0nk- (16. August 2013)

Das fängt jetzt wieder an. Ein Forum hat doch kein MHD. Ich fahre schon des öfteren vor oder nach Feierabend, aber nicht Richtung Melsungen.


----------



## exscade- (17. August 2013)

Joa das ist wohl wahr... naja vielleicht finde ich ja noch wen, scheint gar nicht so einfach  ihr Kasseler seid da halt einfach ein paar mehr und habt's einfacher


----------



## Madball_86 (13. Oktober 2013)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:


> in der umgebung von hann. münden soll es ja auch wunderschöne trails geben - da wäre ich einer führung nicht abgeneigt...
> [/SIZE]



stimmt wohl


----------



## Ochsi (20. Oktober 2013)

Servus ihr Nordhessen.
Ich bin noch die nächsten 3 Wochen an der Landesfeuerwehrschule auf Lehrgang und Suche noch nette Touren für nach dem Unterricht.
Vieleicht nimmt mich ja mal jemand mit ;-)
Viele Grüße aus dem Taunus
Ochsi


----------



## Madball_86 (20. Oktober 2013)

Nach dem Unterricht? Ich hab immer gegen 16 Uhr Feierabend und dann wird es mit der Dunkelheit für ne 2 Stunden Runde schon immer knapp aufm trail


----------



## Ochsi (20. Oktober 2013)

Das währe nicht das Problem dank magicshine ;-)


----------



## Madball_86 (20. Oktober 2013)

wenn du zwei hast


----------



## Ochsi (20. Oktober 2013)

Hmm leider nicht ;-)


----------

